# ICD-9 for pelvic exam to evaluate pelvis



## seniar (Aug 21, 2012)

I need to find an ICD-9 code for a patient who presented to the office and requested a pelvic exam  to evaluate the space of her pelvis to see if physician thought it was adequate for vaginal delivery. *The provider's note is as follows:

"Reviewed at length limitation of pelvic exam when it come to pelvimatry and ability to predict what size baby can be delivered thru. *Reviewed VBAC guidelines, risks and benefits. *I felt that her pelvis was adequate for an infant in the 6 lb range which was the size of her first child however pt aware no guarentees."

My first instinct would be to use V72.31, but that code specifically states "pelvic examination (annual or periodic)".  This really isnt an annual or a periodic exam.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 21, 2012)

I would suggest maybe a V26 such as V26.29.  If she is not currently pregnant then this falls under procreative I would think.


----------



## seniar (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you Debra!  I think I will go with the V26 codes.


----------

